# SD23/23/25 ENGINE NEEDED ASAP W.A.



## rustie83 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys,
Im looking for an SD22, SD23 or SD25 used engine for a nissan Urvan.
Im currently trying to travel around australia and having bought a camper van the piston dropped, cracking the crank and other parts and sadly the engine is less than useless.

Im in the rocking ham (perth) area and willing to travel. If anyone either has the engine or knows where i might find one please contact me as soon as possible.
Many thanks lee.
048 7332 980


----------

